# Sialia's New Deck



## Sialia (Sep 1, 2006)

I know, I know. There is no "Turtle" card in the Deck of Many Things.

This would have been a lovely snake haired Euryale if my scanner hadn't conked out on me.

But it did and I was possessed by a desperate need to try out my new idea for a deck of golden cloisonne cards (enchantable quality, suitable for an artifact, no?)

So I grabbed whatever scanned sketch I had lying around because this trick needs something drawn with an actual pen before all the Photoshop magic can happen.

And, uh, I had a sea turtle sketch hanging around from a summer job I had about 15 years ago.

So now there's a Turtle card. 

If I can get my scanner working, there might be some more cards in this set that actually resemble Deck of Many Things cards.

If not, we may wind up with a rather odd artifact in need of a backstory.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok, two things:

1) This is gorgeous.  Simply gorgeous.
2) I see it as a high-powered single-use item (like a Feather Token) that summons a Dragon Turtle to serve the user for a day.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 1, 2006)

OoooOOOOoooooh. 

Thank you!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, that's going to find a place in my Changeling game.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 2, 2006)

Still experimenting with the design. I uploaded two more versions to the first post, so they'd be side by side.

I think I like the one with the Jade background best, but I'm not quite decided.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 2, 2006)

And, what the hey, here's the back.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 2, 2006)

Euryale.

(Scanner is working now. But I still like my turtle card.)


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow. Simply wow. They all look neat. I like the one on the right the best, but all three are terrific. The middle one is my second favorite. I would pay good money for a full deck like this - no symbols, no writing, no nothing but a bunch of cards with images like this. Gorgeous. (Though I should say that I'd like to see the second image - the insect - done in slightly (or greatly) different background colors from the turtle.)


----------



## Sialia (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok, I added one with a "soapstone" background instead of the blue jade.

I don't think I can do different background colors for all 22 cards, but it's certainly worth experimenting to see which cards look best in which colors.

I think you're right--the blue is too cheery for Euryale.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 3, 2006)

Whoops, sorry, it isn't an insect. Now that it's on green, I can make it out better. Nice work there!


----------



## Sialia (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok, so the scanner--it's not well.

So all the sketches I did today are inacessible.

So I retreat to existing scans of other line drawings I've done, and I find a nice falcon shape.

If I ever get the scanner working, maybe I'll redo "talons", and we'll just use "Falcon" for something else like Mr. Turtle.

In the meanwhile, enjoy.

Varianor, you are double-clicking the thumbnails to see the large versions, yes?


----------



## Sialia (Sep 3, 2006)

Ferrets are rogues, right?

At least, all the ones I've known are.

Basically weasels with little black masks and the sort of bright little eyes that make you go "oooh cute!" right up until the moment they are getting away with murder.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 3, 2006)

The falcon and ferret are both excellent. Yes, I am looking at the full-sized image - right before I "Right Click, Save As".  The gold background doesn't seem to work as well for those images. It's a little bright.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 4, 2006)

Void


----------



## Sialia (Sep 4, 2006)

The Scampering Chaos was sitting in my lap, and upon hearing that my avatar is a creature that flies by farting, she insisted.

I make no other excuses.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 5, 2006)

These are Amazing! Way to go, Sialia.


----------



## Gulla (Sep 5, 2006)

Wonderful art. Makes me want to throw money at some jeweler to have them made in metal to really own an artifact.

Håkon


----------



## Hussar (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool beans.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 7, 2006)

Scanner working.

Knight.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 7, 2006)

This is amongst my favorite of all the art I've seen you do in the last sixteen years. It's simply gorgeous; the backgrounds do more than show off your drawings, they magnify and complement them in subtle and beautiful ways. Take the clouds under the flumph; the color gradiations in those fill me with joy.

Simply, I want to see more - but I also want copies of the ones you have made. I just know the printer won't do them justice.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, these are amazing Siala!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 8, 2006)

The knight is particularly breathtaking.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 8, 2006)

[Preen.]

Thank you all for kind words.

I keep meaning to do color variations in the backrounds for all of them, but forgetting to do it. There should be variations to help capture the idea that these are puzzled together out of shaped slabs of stone. I may go back and do some touch ups this weekend.

I don't know how to explain this exactly, but feedback is one of the fuels that makes these pictures happen. Praise is always appreciated, and constructive criticism is welcome too.

A large part of the joy I get from doing this is getting to share it with you.

More to come.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 8, 2006)

P.S. My favorite part of the flumph is the wavy vertical lines in the background.

These came directly from viewer feedback, to wit: 

          "Draw the stinky, Mommy!  Draw the stinky!"

See what I mean? 

Feedback is creative fuel.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2006)

These are all extremely beautiful works.  They remind me of that exquisite Egyptian artwork/jewelry.  I prefer the sandstone/gold background; to me it gives an elegant simplicity that complements the detail of the border and the central image.  I also like the blue background of Euryale.  I don't think the darker brown and red backgrounds work quite as well as the brighter ones.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 8, 2006)

You really should sell your talents!  Make card decks, convert them to PDF and sell them!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd buy 'em!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 9, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I'd buy 'em!




So would I!


----------



## Sialia (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmmm.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 9, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Hmmm.




Well, if it's something you'd decide to do, perhaps this might encourage you - I'm willing to give you a free publisher account at the EN World GameStore (I'll waive the signup fee).  Just let me know.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 9, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> These are all extremely beautiful works.  They remind me of that exquisite Egyptian artwork/jewelry.




That was my reaction as well.  A definite Middle Eastern feel to me.  And absolutely beautiful.  These just beg for a nice glossy printout.  I remember a few years back I had a bunch of metallic foil overlays for the laser printer that would have been perfect for these.

And I like different backgrounds for different images.  It would be like having different suits.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, golly.

It's something to think about.

What I'd actually like to publish would be a book of Wondrous Objects.

I've been doodling magic items for years. It would be kind of fun to compile them. 

It would be like having one of those odd little shops that just appears in an alley somewhere, sells a Mysterious Curiosity, and then is never there again when the PC comes back to look for it later. 

I've always wanted to run one of those shoppes.


How would it work? Do I just make a PDF and upload it?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 10, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> How would it work? Do I just make a PDF and upload it?




Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 10, 2006)

Ooh, please.


----------



## Bandeeto (Sep 10, 2006)

[this is Sialia's post--I forgot I was using Bandeeto's computer]

Well, I'll think about it. Thank you for the offer.

First I think I need to finish this set.  And to do that, I need to keep posting things for free for a while. The juices just don't seem to flow unless I can set these things loose on the world as they come to me. It gives me such joy to share cool things with the  community that has given me so many cool ideas.

The final versions in the PDF would have the rough edges cleaned up, some explanatory box text to go with them, maybe some of the consistency issues worked out. Maybe--since this isn't really going to be a Deck of Many Things, but something else altogether--maybe some idea of the rules of how it works. Also, I'd want to replace any "borrowed elements" with things that are wholly mine from the ground up, to avoid intellectual property issues. To do that, I'd need to sort out the difference between "borrowed from" and "inspired by."

Meanwhile, the drafts are free for you to enjoy, as long as nobody else is trying to re-use them to make money without my permission.

One thing I would ask in return: if you do use these in your games or stories, I want to hear about it. What did you use them for, how did the party react, what happened.

And if you think of a product that you would like to use them in in a for-profit-venture, like a magazine or mug or t-shirt or whatever, please check in with me first.

I don't mind at all if you laser print a single copy for your own use.

Enjoy, and keep checking in. Thank you for all the kind comments, and the critiques as well.

-Sialia


----------



## Sialia (Sep 11, 2006)

Has anyone ever remarked that the comet in the Bayeux Tapesetry looks remarkably like a star pulling a firey plow across the sky?

Heck of an image.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

It's true--and that comet card is a totally awesome tribute to the Bayeux tapestry; it looks just like it.  I hope the guy who was complaining about 'not enough medieval imagery' in the general forum thread is reading this now   Great work--these cards are really nice!


----------



## Sialia (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm...the 2e Encyclopedia Magica Volume I had a special Deck of Many Things set with reversed effects for each card--that last pair could be used to represent reversed and unreversed Moons, which could be cool.  Did I mention I use the Deck of Many Things too much?


----------



## the Jester (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn.  Your work is always, always impressive.  This is just incredible.


----------



## talmar (Sep 11, 2006)

> [Sialia writing from Bandeeto's computer]
> 
> Before this thread closes and we all move on to other things, I would like to ask those who have had cool ideas about what minor artifacts could look like to please stop by my new thread and give me more ideas.
> 
> ...




Is this the other thread you were talking about?

I have a minor artifact that one of my epic characters has been using for quite some time now.  I've tried to get several artists to come up with some kind drawing for it but have yet to see anything materialize.

I'll include my description of the item here and if you'd like to do it great, if you'd like to commision it then let me know.  I think your art is fantastic and really like both your original cards you posted for the contest and the ones you've posted here.  You're a very talented person.  I can't even draw a stick figure.  

Here ya go...



> Moradin’s Fist is an adamantium warhammer forged in the likeness of a great dwarven fist.  Dwarven runes and Religious sigils of power representing Moradin, Dumiathon and Clanggadin decorate the top of the fist and adamantium shaft of the hammer.  The fist is also adorned with large signet ring in the shape of Moradin’s holy symbol.  This ring is made from a metal mined from the depths of Moradin’s mountainous celestial home.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...the 2e Encyclopedia Magica Volume I had a special Deck of Many Things set with reversed effects for each card--that last pair could be used to represent reversed and unreversed Moons, which could be cool.  Did I mention I use the Deck of Many Things too much?




One of the versions I was looking at stated that you could tell how many wishes were in the card based on the phases of the moon. I wanted to give GMs the option.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 11, 2006)

talmar said:
			
		

> Is this the other thread you were talking about?
> 
> I have a minor artifact that one of my epic characters has been using for quite some time now.  I've tried to get several artists to come up with some kind drawing for it but have yet to see anything materialize.
> 
> ...




This is the thread, welcome.

I might take on some other objects in a little while, but I'm not ready to do it yet. 

The cards have me for a while while I'm trying to envision what suits and functions I want. There will be some overlap between my cards and the cards mentioned in the Deck, but there also some other ideas I want to play with and I'm not quite sure where they're going as yet.

Thank you for checking in.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 12, 2006)

A few thoughts:

a stag

a bell

an owl


----------



## Sialia (Sep 12, 2006)

These are good thoughts.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 12, 2006)

Well. Wheelbarrow. Windmill.

Water, earth and air, brought to you by the letter W.

Also a pulley, a lever, and a gear.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2006)

For suits, how about the three estates of the realm: nobility, clergy, and commoners?


----------



## Sialia (Sep 15, 2006)

Kettle


----------



## Gulla (Sep 15, 2006)

I really like this last one.

I guess it's only in my mind, but i _feel_ the shadows of the three hags (og fates or whatever you want to call them) stirring that kettle. And the lines in the background (and the colour) really give me a feeling of a clearing in the forrest shrouded in fog and the fumes from whatever nasty brew is cooking in there.

Håkon


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any good ideas about the best way to print these out to make them look as close to actual playing cards as possible?  I'm thinking super-glossy card stock, bu I don't know if the average stationery store sells quite the right kind of paper...

EDIT: To answer my own question, I think printing on regular paper and then laminating would be the way to go...


----------



## Sialia (Sep 15, 2006)

In the clear light of morning, I feel like I want to redo part of this last one--the proportions are off. Too much amphora, not enough kettle.

Should be just a bit plumper and shorter.

Will fix and replace over the weekend.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2006)

I love the kettle! It'll be fun to see the changes, but I really like the other one as well.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Kettle




The "Kettle" card is amazing. That's your best one yet.

KF72


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 16, 2006)

Printing them? Hm. I would want them on cardstock, but I don't think that they make a glossy cardstock. Good question. Anyone work at Kinko's?

Anyway, the kettle is fantastic. Goes really well with the green background, but I agree that it's the best yet.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 16, 2006)

The neatest thing here (OK, maybe not the neatest, but something that impresses me) is that I know you're doing most of this work on a PC, but the final work doesn't look even slightly computer generated.  These are awesome, I will certainly be using them as an alternative DoMT/Tarot in my games...  if only I can figure out the significance of the flumph card...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey, Sialia, love all of them so far. The middle card from post 36 is my favorite.

Three requests if possible: a [domesticated] dog, a [house] cat, and a trio of wild horses.


----------



## Baron Opal (Sep 16, 2006)

Magnificent cards.

Random ideas...

A sword sticking out of a stump.

A cracked mask.

A door concealing a secret.

An open hand holding three coins.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 17, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Sialia, love all of them so far. The middle card from post 36 is my favorite.
> 
> Three requests if possible: a [domesticated] dog, a [house] cat, and a trio of wild horses.




Ok, that's just creepy.

Above three items all already in the works.

I swear.

I suppose the cat and dog weren't all that unpredictable, but the idea that the horses are a trio when absolutely everything else I've posted has been a solo . . . how on earth did you call that one?


----------



## Sialia (Sep 17, 2006)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> The neatest thing here (OK, maybe not the neatest, but something that impresses me) is that I know you're doing most of this work on a PC, but the final work doesn't look even slightly computer generated.  These are awesome, I will certainly be using them as an alternative DoMT/Tarot in my games...  if only I can figure out the significance of the flumph card...




>Grin< 


This was the essence of the concept. After the first set of cards I did, the thng I most missed was the sense of weight and texture and thickness, the feeling that these could exist in the real world, solid enough to hold.

There happens to be a lapidary and jewlery supply store next to my office, so I walked over at lunch time and bought a slab of jade, and talked to the jewelers and stonecutters in the shop for a while. Then I came home and scanned the slab of jade. I've been using that scan to get the main background texture and altering the color in Photoshop to make the various stones I need.

I've also been duplicating the effect of early Germanic cloisonne work by using layers and shadows and various kinds of transparency in Photoshop. "Kettle" took me to nearly 20 layers to get all the effects I wanted--some reflected light, some transparency, some shadow, some opaque overlays.

This is one of the most fun projects I've ever worked on.

But if you really want to be impressed, you should look at the original pieces that these things are a pale imitation of. They are so much finer, that when I go back to them for inspiration, I am humbled utterly.

Check out the British Museum online, and look for the Sutton Hoo burial.

I will also at this time admit that I stole a bit more of the frame than I'm really proud of, and feel that I should redo a good bit of it from scratch to reclaim my sense of honesty.

But it does have such a lovely "real world" light to it, it's hard to replace.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 17, 2006)

Baron Opal said:
			
		

> Magnificent cards.
> 
> 
> . . . An open hand holding three coins.




Hmm . . yes--that might solve one of my problems.

I've got "Death." 

I've been trying to figure out the design for "Taxes."


----------



## Sialia (Sep 17, 2006)

If anyone does figure out the printing issue, please please post it.

Best I've got so far is just a laser print on regular paper.

Plumper kettle has been posted up in the earlier post where the first version went up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 17, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> I suppose the cat and dog weren't all that unpredictable, but the idea that the horses are a trio when absolutely everything else I've posted has been a solo . . . how on earth did you call that one?



Latent psionic ability?   

Seriously though, wild horses usually travel in groups of three at least.


----------



## BSF (Sep 17, 2006)

Sialia,
As always, it is terrific art.  You have some wonderful work here.  

Gulla brings up an interesting point about Kettle.  There is some property to that particular piece of art that implies the presence of something.  As I look at it, I can see something out of the corner of my eye.  Left side, near the handle it seems.  But if I look, then I don't see anything in particular.  I can't quite figure out what is causing the effect, but it is definitely there!

As for printing, I would think a high weight high glossy photo paper would be best.  Either that or glossy cardstock in a wax printer, rather than a laser printer.  It is going to be difficult to have the same feel as playing cards.  

As for suggestions, the eye of a bird.  Or maybe an entire phoenix rising?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 18, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> If anyone does figure out the printing issue, please please post it.
> 
> Best I've got so far is just a laser print on regular paper.
> 
> Plumper kettle has been posted up in the earlier post where the first version went up.




I've used this stuff to get the metallic sheen.  The same place has a lot of stuff, including glossy paper, but it's not very thick.  A glossy adhesive over playing-card stock, maybe?


----------



## Sialia (Sep 19, 2006)

Arr.  In th' spirit o' th' season.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

D'arr!  That be a right bonny chest of pirate gold!


----------



## BSF (Sep 19, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Arr.  In th' spirit o' th' season.



Aye!  That be one right fine chest.  How 'bout a three locked box as well?


----------



## Sialia (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank 'e.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 19, 2006)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Aye!  That be one right fine chest.  How 'bout a three locked box as well?





Yer've probably got a pretty good idea what t'do wif this ere handspike, righto?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 19, 2006)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Aye!  That be one right fine chest.  How 'bout a three locked box as well?




Three-key lock like that is very rare. Very rare, indeed.  Only used on nobility business.


----------



## el-remmen (Sep 19, 2006)

Argh!  I juss found this buried treasure an' wanted tuh compliment the artist!

Dost ye do comissions for ship figureheads?


----------



## Sialia (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank 'e.

Sometimes I do commissions, but just at the moment I'm all caught up in this project.
Bide a bit.
When I get to about the end of this, I'll cast about for some fresh ideas.

There's still a long haul between here and port for me.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2006)

The comet card is about to become a prop in my Changeling game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey, Sialia! Are yo still working on the cards? I'd love to see some more.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, there's a dozen or so more of them in the works, but none close to postable as yet, and this week has gotten unusally full of the real world, so no time to work for a bit. But I promise, there is more.

As soon as this cat stops looking like a candied ham.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> As soon as this cat stops looking like a candied ham.



Watchoo talkin' 'bout?


----------



## Sialia (Sep 24, 2006)

I've tried drawing this cat a dozen times, and everytime I get to the tilework, it starts looking like a candied ham.

Instead, I give you another in the "tools" suit.

"Horn." 

Suitable for drinking from, or blowing into. I left the tip deliberately ambiguous so we can decide about the dweomer later.

Both music and alcohol are two powerful magics, no?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Love it Sialia. I can imagine drawing this card would make the horn become a real horn, a horn of blowing.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 24, 2006)

For those curious, so far the suits I'm working on will be "celestial" (dark blue) "creatures" (haven't decided on a single color background as yet) "inventions" (dark green) and then perhaps I will start working on "people" (which would included things like the knight card, perhaps a jester or bard, maybe some royals . . .we'll see. Depends on various things.  It's very hard for me to settle on who is "important" to portray.)

And the inventions have me totally entranced. I started with the simple machines (lever, pulley, wheel, wedge, etc. ) and then I started thinking about what else only exists in this world because people beleive in them. Stuff like money, and letters.

I may be at this a while, and the number of cards in each suit is unlikely to balance at this rate.

Ah well. We'll shuffle through them and sort it out later. First the sketches, then the mechanics.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, it's 2 am and I have got to stop fussing over the mouth, jaw and eye and post this thing already.

But I reserve the right to come back and fix the @#$%^& thing when my eyes can see straight and my hands aren't shaking.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 24, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The comet card is about to become a prop in my Changeling game.




Tell me what happens.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 27, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> For those curious, so far the suits I'm working on will be "celestial" (dark blue) "creatures" (haven't decided on a single color background as yet) "inventions" (dark green) and then perhaps I will start working on "people" (which would included things like the knight card, perhaps a jester or bard, maybe some royals . . .we'll see. Depends on various things.  It's very hard for me to settle on who is "important" to portray.)




Let me know if you need a model for the bard card.  I'll do nudity, but only if its tasteful.


----------



## Bandeeto (Sep 27, 2006)

> Let me know if you need a model for the bard card. I'll do nudity, but only if its tasteful.




Heh hem... er... NOT!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 27, 2006)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Tell me what happens.




So far they just found it and didn't know what to make of it.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 29, 2006)

These have some rough edges yet. I may clean them up a bit later. Hands too unsteady to do it now, but I just had to share the drafts, cause they're shiny.  Mostly shiny, anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2006)

Love the dog. Can't quite tell what the first one is, if I had to guess I'd say unicorn or bull.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2006)

Def a unicorn.

Sharp looking stuff!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 30, 2006)

All good stuff. The unicorn thumbnail looks really cool actually since it has so many nice whorls. But they are all good. I'm going to build this into a deck for a game somehow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

The three new cards are great!  Happy birthday by the way


----------



## Gulla (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the dog and the quill/paper/letter card very much, but I think the unicorn has a bit much of a forehead and snout (? whatever the nose part of a horse is in English). When viewed as a thumbnail it is gorgeous, but in the full size version I find the head a little hard to recognize/identify.

And I'll add a happy birthday as well   

Håkon


----------



## Sialia (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you for birthday wishes!


----------



## Sialia (Oct 11, 2006)

for you obsessed tentacle fans, you know who you are.


----------



## Gleodry (Oct 12, 2006)

that is awesome. just awesome. i wish i could do that on the pc..lol well done siala that octopus is amazing


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 12, 2006)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Ferret (Oct 15, 2006)

Tentacles! Wooo!


----------



## Baron Opal (Oct 15, 2006)

Yay tentacles!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2006)

That is a great octopus!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jun 30, 2007)

Has it been 8 months since this thread last popped up? Are you done with the deck? (Done as in "not working on it anymore".)


----------



## Sialia (Jul 4, 2007)

Not done--just preoccupied.

The first shiny thing that drew me away was that I couldn't stand thinking about virtual garnets and gold anymore and pretending, so I went over to the jewelery supply shop and bought some supplies and made myself an actual necklace. That kept me busy for a bit, and was really satisfying. I like being able to hold the thing in my hand and feel the weight and warmth and watch the light play through and over it--a thrill it's hard to get from sketches.

And then I got _really _ creative and decided to build a human being from scratch.

No really.

So after the throwing up, and stuff like that, I've just been really, really tired.
My due date for the Scampering Chaos Mark II is mid-September. I'm looking forward to being able to hold the thing in my hand and feel the weight and warmth of it and watch it throw up, and stuff like that. 

I am hoping to return to this deck at some point and do some more. I have a dozen more cards sketched out, but just haven't had time to render them.

Thanks much for checking in. I'll update when I can.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 4, 2007)

*Sialia's Necklace*

Here's a picture of the necklace. I bought the setting, the chain, and the stone premade, and really just put them together. Can't take a whole lot of credit for this design.
But I do love it very much. It's just what I wanted.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, so happens this one was very nearly done when I got pulled away, so it was quick to finish up and post.
Every Deck of Many Things should have one of these, right?

Edit: Mercy, I am out of practice. I forgot the background mosaic. Adding.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't take credit for these two.

The Scampering Chaos saw what I was up to and wanted a chance to do some of her own.

I'd have drawn them differently but I can't argue with the concepts: "bridge" and "wings" are pretty cool concepts for cards.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 8, 2007)

Key


----------



## Sialia (Jul 8, 2007)

I'd forgotten how much fun these are. And how tricky.
Like doing puzzles.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jul 10, 2007)

Sweet! Thank you. I particularly like the key.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 12, 2007)

Frog.

Edit--I felt --for symbolic reasons--that the Frog ought to be leaping in instead of leaping out. So I made a second try at this. I think I still like the composition of the first one better, but it depends on the dweomer which one really works best.

In the "leaping in" case, the frog stands for "metamorphosis." (as in from tadpole to frog, or transformations having to do with certain princes.) 

In the "leaping out" case, the frog is a symbol of resurrection--as in places where frogs bury themselves in dried out or frozen mud to get through a difficult season, and then re-emerge when things are warm and wet again.

Either symbolism makes for a pretty good card dweomer, I think. 
What would you do with this in your campaign?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 12, 2007)

This project remains damn impressive.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 13, 2007)

Salmon are symbolic of wisdom gained by making mighty leaps against nearly insurmountable obstacles.

Also, they're good eats.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, Salmon is better now.

Also presenting the new frame.

Much as I love the old frame, too much of it is borrowed for me to be entirely comfortable claiming it as my own work.

The new frame--although perhaps not quite as lovely--is 100% rendered by me, with no stealing bits from anywhere.

At some point I'm going to go back and swap the new frame for the old in all of the finals.


----------



## Gulla (Jul 14, 2007)

These are all godd. Unfortunately I'm on holliday, so more detailed comments must wait a week or so. I want to see these on a proper monitor   

Håkon


----------



## Sialia (Jul 15, 2007)

Eel.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 15, 2007)

The salmon and frog ones are my new favorites! Really glad to see some new work and to hear you are enjoying making these once again.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 17, 2007)

During a particularly dry training session today on diversity laws and the hiring process, my friend Yodelling Roach put a bug in my ear (not literally) about how I've been unconciously discriminating against persons of exoskeletal structure in my image selection.

So, ok, I started doodling bugs all over the margins of my notes. 
Actually that's not exactly true. 
There were no notes, just the class title and date, and then a pile of marginal doodles.

But anyway, I got bugs now for air, earth, fire, and water, so I'll start posting them as time allows.

Bees first of course.

Bees are easy. Bees get all the glamour. Sweetness and sting.
Right side up, it's a symbol of focus and industry, probably gives you a plus whenever you're working on a skill that directly relates to your character's life's ambition, or coordinating effective teamwork, or suchlike. 
Reversed, it's a mindless little worker, geased into working on whatever task amuses the GM.

Yes, yes, my Roachy friend. There _will _ be a roach card just for you.
Only thing I can think of for a roach symbol is indestructability, but that's not a bad card for a gamer to draw.
Er, unless it comes out reversed and it's your foes that will be indestructible, of course . . .


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 17, 2007)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Bees first of course.
> 
> Bees are easy. Bees get all the glamour. Sweetness and sting.




And wargames too! Just look at him on that hex grid


----------



## Sialia (Jul 17, 2007)

I had not thought of that.

I knew there was a reason that looked right.



It's good to hear from you. 

And for some reason, I am suddenly wondering if it would break genre too much to do a maniacal brain-in-a-jar card.

Hmm.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 17, 2007)

I have to say I was SO planning to do a brain in a jar icon and create an alt-id just so that Migraine could communicate with his little yodelling buddy. I'm pleased you remembered


----------



## Sialia (Jul 18, 2007)

I could never forget a Migraine like that . . .


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2007)

Any chance of getting a Siberian Tiger?  These are of course all awesome!!


----------



## Sialia (Jul 19, 2007)

I've got a half-finished panther. . . 

hmm.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2015)

Sialia said:


> The Scampering Chaos was sitting in my lap, and upon hearing that my avatar is a creature that flies by farting, she insisted.
> 
> I make no other excuses.



The beloved Flumpf! Yeah!!!!


----------

